# Thames Valley Meet - ** This Week ** - 09th Sept



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I thought we'd go for Chinese again this month....

*Wednesday 09th September, 7:30 PM*

The Mandarin Duck
Beech Tree Rd
Holmer Green
High Wycombe
Buckinghamshire
HP15 6UR

This is a nice restaurant that we eat in quite often, and we've always had a great meal. There is a car park at the front which should be fairly empty on a Wednesday evening, so we may be able to get some nice photos. Everyone is welcome, so if you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to find some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars all night! :lol:

So who's up for this? [smiley=cheers.gif]

phodge & Mrs phodge
ianttr & Mrs ianttr
ybuzko & friend
NaughTTy
B16TTC
Bucks85th
ttvic
markTT225
clived - It's the 9th Clive!!!
R6B TT (?)


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

hello penny ,

can you put us 2 down as usual  . ian


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cool! 8)


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

i'm in! have been missing out on meets far too long now


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I *think* I'll be there. As long as we haven't started packing early (!) then I should be there Penny


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

ybuzko said:


> i'm in! have been missing out on meets far too long now


That's what these things are all about - meeting new people!



NaughTTy said:


> I *think* I'll be there. As long as we haven't started packing early (!) then I should be there Penny


You can't start packing that early - it'll all be creased by the time you get there!!


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

exactly! it's in my diary  how many people so far?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

The list is in the first post. There's time for more to join in too....


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Anyone else want to join us..??


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Penny I am sorry it's exam week and I will be at work............. :? 
See you next time..........


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

What kind of excuse is that...?? :x

Good luck with the exams!


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll be there!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Bucks85th said:


> I'll be there!


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I am pretty sure that I will be there


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

ttvic said:


> I am pretty sure that I will be there


Excellent!


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi All,

Unfortunately I just looked at the post and whilst I would love to come I am off on Holiday to the beautiful (well it better be for what I'm paying) Tunisia next week.

I will however be held to arms and promise to come to the next one!

You did not scare me off I have moved house, done loads of exams for my job and been 2 about 10 weddings!

Hope your all well and I hope to see you soon and show you all my...... number plate and cd player lol

Eat lots and drink well.

Cheers all. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Have a great holiday, Mitesh. See you next time!


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Another one for the list please.
Mervyn


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

i'm bringing someone with me, so +1


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No probs...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Anyone else want to join us...??


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

are we meeting outside the restaurant? i'm asking because i'm worried about traffic jams (it will be right after rush hour after all) and i might be late, so how do i find you guys in case i arrive last? don't want to come up to groups of people and ask them if they are from the ********


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Ybuzko,

I live in the same village as the restaurant and it's usually pretty quiet on a Wednesday so I would imagine you would spot simply as the largest group in there.

Failing that, you should spot me. 6'4" tall, tattooed arms and a shaved head.

Cheers!

Jim

At last! I won't be the only MkII owner there!!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

We usually loiter outside for a bit then move inside around 7:45 - 8 depending on the weather. Looks like it's going to be fine tonight so you may well find us outside 

Then you'll probably find us in the bar area on the left as you enter the restaurant. We'll probably see you arrive as you can see the car park from the bar area. As Jim says, there's not likely to be many there on Wednesday - I think we were the only ones last time - definitely the only group.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Another great meet Penny - lots of yummy food and laughter in good company - definitely a recipe for a good night out  Good to meet some new peeps too.

Mark- really good to see you and many thanks for the slice of Pork 8) Still hearing the sound of that engine!

See you next month all


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Agree with ^

Was another great evening!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Glad you enjoyed it!

It was good to see you all again, and to meet Yana and Luke. 

Mark - great to see you and the Porker! Don't leave it so long next time.... :wink:

Roll on next month!


----------

